# The Divinity of Christ



## ServantofGod (Mar 20, 2008)

An outline on the study of William Plumer's book, _Rock of Our Salvation_:

The Names of God Given to Christ:

"The true God and Eternal Life"-1 John 5:20
"God blessed forever"-Romans 9:5
"Immanuel(God with us)"-Isaiah 7:14;Matthew 1:23
"God...manifest in the flesh"-1 Timothy 3:16
"mighty God, everlasting Father"-Isaiah 9:6
"Lord of all"-Acts 10:36
"Jehovah"-Isaiah 6:5, Joel 2:32

Divine Attributes Ascribed to Christ:

1. Eternal:

In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God- John 1:1

(John bore witness about him, and cried out, “This was he of whom I said, ‘He who comes after me ranks before me, because he was before me.- John 1:15 (I really like that one Very Happy )

Jesus said to them, “Truly, truly, I say to you, before Abraham was, I am.” John 8:58 Cross-reference that one to Exodus 3:14.

I am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end.”- Revelation 22:13


2.Omnipresent(Present everywhere at the same time):

For where two or three are gathered in my name, there am I among them- Matthew 18:20

Go therefore and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 20 teaching them to observe all that I have commanded you. And behold, I am with you always, to the end of the age.” Matthew 20:19-20


3.All-Knowing:

God only, knows what is in the heart of man. We cannot know what our heart truly is like.

He said to him the third time, “Simon, son of John, do you love me?” Peter was grieved because he said to him the third time, “Do you love me?” and he said to him, “Lord, you know everything; you know that I love you.” Jesus said to him, “Feed my sheep.- John 21:17


The next day Jesus decided to go to Galilee. He found Philip and said to him, “Follow me.” 44 Now Philip was from Bethsaida, the city of Andrew and Peter. 45 Philip found Nathanael and said to him, “We have found him of whom Moses in the Law and also the prophets wrote, Jesus of Nazareth, the son of Joseph.” 46 Nathanael said to him, “Can anything good come out of Nazareth?” Philip said to him, “Come and see.” 47 Jesus saw Nathanael coming toward him and said of him, “Behold, an Israelite indeed, in whom there is no deceit!” 48 Nathanael said to him, “How do you know me?” Jesus answered him, “Before Philip called you, when you were under the fig tree, I saw you.” 49 Nathanael answered him, “Rabbi, you are the Son of God! You are the King of Israel!” 50 Jesus answered him, “Because I said to you, ‘I saw you under the fig tree,’ do you believe? You will see greater things than these.- John 1:43-50 Just a little thought, isn't it awesome that Nathaniel didn't need a burning bush, or some kind of miracle to believe? His faith is so simple, all he needed was for Christ to say that He had seen him before they were near, and he believed! How often I demand for God to show me something big, when I should look at the small things in faith. Sad

But Jesus on his part did not entrust himself to them, because he knew all people 25 and needed no one to bear witness about man, for he himself knew what was in man.- John 2:24,25

William Plummer writes:"The other thing unsearchable except to God only is the Divine nature. Yet Jesus declares that He is master of that awful mystery: "As the Father knows Me, even so I know the Father." John 10:15 Surely He who knows the unsearchable God is Himself God." Rock of Our Salvation pg.26


4.Immutable(Unchangeable; Changeless):

And,

“You, Lord, laid the foundation of the earth in the beginning,
and the heavens are the work of your hands;
11 they will perish, but you remain;
they will all wear out like a garment,
12 like a robe you will roll them up,
like a garment they will be changed. [1]
But you are the same,
and your years will have no end.”
Hebrews 1:10-12

Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.- Hebrews 13:8


5.Omnipotent(All-powerful):

But our citizenship is in heaven, and from it we await a Savior, the Lord Jesus Christ, 21 who will transform our lowly body to be like his glorious body, by the power that enables him even to subject all things to himself. Philippians 3:20-21

“I am the Alpha and the Omega,” says the Lord God, “who is and who was and who is to come, the Almighty.”- Revelation 1:8

So Jesus said to them, “Truly, truly, I say to you, the Son can do nothing of his own accord, but only what he sees the Father doing. For whatever the Father does, that the Son does likewise. 20 For the Father loves the Son and shows him all that he himself is doing. And greater works than these will he show him, so that you may marvel. 21 For as the Father raises the dead and gives them life, so also the Son gives life to whom he will.- John 5:19-21

Divine Works of Christ:


1. Creator:

All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.- John 1:3

For by him all things were created, in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or rulers or authorities—all things were created through him and for him.- Colossians 1:16


2.Upholder, Preserver, and Governor of all:

For to us a child is born,
to us a son is given;
and the government shall be upon his shoulder- Isaiah 9:6

But of the Son he says,

“Your throne, O God, is forever and ever,
the scepter of uprightness is the scepter of your kingdom.
Hebrews 1:8

He is the radiance of the glory of God and the exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power. After making purification for sins, he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high- Hebrews 1:3

And he is before all things, and in him all things hold together.- Colossians 1:17

For he must reign until he has put all his enemies under his feet.- 1 Corinthians 15:25

William Plummer writes:"Thus all creatures, from the smallest insect that is seen by the microscope up to the archangel that worships and ministers before the eternal throne; all events, from the wasting of nations by famine, pestilence, and war; all rule and authority, from that of a petty official to that of thrones and principalities in heaven; the material universe, from the least particle that floats in the sunbeam to the grandest system of worlds that roll in immensity- all hang on His powerful providence; and if one link were broken, they would all rush headlong into destruction. He always has governed this world; and He shall ever hold the scepter over it, till his last foe shall be vanquished, and His last hidden one made victorious."-Rock of our Salvation pg.29,30

3.Redeemer:

William Plummer states again:"Man can suffer, but he cannot satisfy; God can satisfy, but He cannot suffer; but Christ, being both God and man, can both suffer and satisfy too, and so is perfectly fit both to suffer for man and to make satisfaction unto God. And thus Christ, having assumed my nature into His person, and so satisfied Divine justice for my sins, I am received into grace and favor with the Most High God."-Rock of our Salvation pg. 31

4. Pardoning Sins:

And when he saw their faith, he said, “Man, your sins are forgiven you.”- Luke 5:20

But that you may know that the Son of Man has authority on earth to forgive sins”—he then said to the paralytic—“Rise, pick up your bed and go home.”-Matthew 9:6

5.Raiser of the Dead:

and the living one. I died, and behold I am alive forevermore, and I have the keys of Death and Hades.- Revelation 1:18

For as in Adam all die, so also in Christ shall all be made alive- 1 Corinthians 15:22

Speaking of Himself: Jesus answered them, “Destroy this temple, and in three days I will raise it up.”- John 2:19

For this is the will of my Father, that everyone who looks on the Son and believes in him should have eternal life, and I will raise him up on the last day.”- John 6:40

Speaking of His life: No one takes it from me, but I lay it down of my own accord. I have authority to lay it down, and I have authority to take it up again. This charge I have received from my Father.” John 10:18


6.Judge:

The Father judges no one, but has given all judgment to the Son- John 5:22

And he has given him authority to execute judgment, because he is the Son of Man.- John 5:27

Speaking of when the Judge shall return: Behold, he is coming with the clouds, and every eye will see him, even those who pierced him, and all tribes of the earth will wail on account of him. Even so. Amen.- Revelation 1:7

William Plummer states:"If Divine perfections are required for any thing, it is for deciding on the destinies of men and angels; yet the unerring God has committed this judgment into the hands of Christ. He must therefore, be God."
Rock of our Salvation pg.34


7.Conclusion:


He again writes:"The Bible has done more to root out idolatry than all other books. It declares that idolaters shall have their part in the Lake of Fire. Yet this same holy book authorizes the highest acts of worship to be offered to Christ. Faith in Him is as much required as faith in the Father: "Ye believe in God, believe also in me." John 14:1"- Rock of our Salvation pg.35

Whoever believes in the Son has eternal life; whoever does not obey the Son shall not see life, but the wrath of God remains on him.- John 3:36

Then I looked, and I heard around the throne and the living creatures and the elders the voice of many angels, numbering myriads of myriads and thousands of thousands, 12 saying with a loud voice, “Worthy is the Lamb who was slain, to receive power and wealth and wisdom and might and honor and glory and blessing!” 13 And I heard every creature in heaven and on earth and under the earth and in the sea, and all that is in them, saying, “To him who sits on the throne and to the Lamb be blessing and honor and glory and might forever and ever!”- Revelation 5:11-13

Kiss the Son,
lest he be angry, and you perish in the way,
for his wrath is quickly kindled.
Blessed are all who take refuge in him.- Psalm 2:12

In conclusion, here is a lengthy discourse by William Plummer:"There is no such book of contradictions as the Bible if there be no Person who was both human and divine. Nothing but such a combination will make sense of the Bible, or rescue it from maintaining a mass of inconsistencies. Some may think that it may simplify the Christian Theology to remove from it the mystery that two natures coalesced in the one Person of Christ; but as the divinity of our Lord is the foundation of our hope, so is it the key to the Bible. We acknowledge, reverently, a great mystery, but not the thousandth part as great as the whole Bible becomes on the supposition that Christ is only man."

And again:"If Jesus Christ is divine, he may safely be trusted with our whole case. He will betray no interest committed to Him. He invites all to come. He welcomes all who come. He is all sufficient. He is Chosen, called, and ordained of God to this very work of saving lost men who seek a refuge in Him. A pious man once said:"If I did not know my Saviour to be God, I should this night lie down in despair: the Scripture could in this case convey no comfort to my mind." But He is divine, and we may safely rest the whole weight of our salvation on His almighty arm, and trust our most complicated affairs to the solution of His infinite wisdom. Faith in the Lord Jesus Christ is a most reasonable duty. "He that hath the Son hath life; and He that hath not the Son of God, hath not life." 1 John 5:12 If we fail here we fail utterly, for there is salvation in no other. He is the Rock. All hopes not built on Him must for ever perish. Jesus is set for the rise and the fall of many. He will be to us the Rock of Salvation, or a stone of stumbling; the shadow of a great rock in a weary land, or a rock of offence to the unbelieving. I have long since ceased to marvel that Jehovah has laid such stress on this doctrine. In their measure, the pious do the same. They all cling to it as their last hope. O that everyman would ask God to give Him faith, saving faith; for no man can say that Jesus is the Lord, but by the Holy Ghost. 1 Corinthian 12:3. Will you have this Lord Jesus for your Saviour? Will you bow your head, and take His yoke upon you? If you confess your sins, He is faithful and just to forgive your sins, and to cleanse you from all iniquity. Will you have Him? You need Him. You need Him now. You need Him urgently. You need Him to help you live. You need Him to help you die. You will need His grace and mercy for ever!"- Rock of our Salvation pg.38,39,40

For legal reasons: Rock of Our Salvation; William S. Plummer; Sprinkle Publications 1995(actually written in the 1800's)


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 20, 2008)

This is an excellent outline of this book. 

I have long enjoyed Pluumer's work. The names of Christ "From A-Z" on pages 10-13 have always been a special section of the book for me. I meditate on this section often.


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 20, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> This is an excellent outline of this book.
> 
> I have long enjoyed Pluumer's work. The names of Christ "From A-Z" on pages 10-13 have always been a special section of the book for me. I meditate on this section often.



That is a wonderful section, I enjoy as well.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 20, 2008)

I am a poor sinner and nothing at all, but Jesus Christ is my all in all.

The Alpha and Omega—A to Z He is, and desires to be our ALL in ALL. 

He is our Advocate, and Almighty God. He is the Beloved, the Shepherd and Bishop of our souls, the bread of Life, the righteous branch, the Bridegroom, and the brightness of the Father’s glory. 

To the saints He is Creator, Captain, Counselor, and cornerstone. Jesus is the door into the sheepfold, a days man, a daystar, the deliverer, diadem and desire of all nations, ranks, and generations of pious men. He is Elect, Emmanuel, and Eternal Life and Everlasting Father! He is the first born among many brethren. He is our Guide, governor and glorious Lord. 

He is God manifest in the flesh, the True God, God over all, blessed forever. He is the Head of the church, our hope, and the horn of our salvation. He is Jehovah, Jesus, the Judge and King of His Saints. He is Lord, light, Life, Law-giver, the lily of the valley, the Lion of the tribe of Judah and our atoning Lamb!

He is the man Christ Jesus, the Master, the Mediator, the Messenger of the Covenant and the Mighty God of Isaiah. He is the Michael of which Daniel writes, the Melchizedek of David, the bright and morning star of John, and the Messiah of all the prophets. 

He is the Only Begotten of the Father. He is our great high priest, the prince, the prophet and the propitiation of our sins, the physician of our souls and the power of God unto salvation.

He is the Rock, our refuge, ruler, ransom, righteousness and redeemer. He is the seed of the woman, the seed of Abraham, the seed of David, the stem of Jesse, the Son of God, the Son of Man, our shield, strength, surety, salvation, sanctification, and the Sun of Righteousness to all Believers.

He is that Holy Thing born of Mary. He is the truth, the treasure, the teacher, and the tree of Life. He is the Way, the well of Salvation, the word of God, the wisdom of God, Wonderful Counselor, and the faithful witness!


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 20, 2008)

That book is the greatest work on Christ by any non-inspired author In my humble opinion. It has been a guide for this shallow fool, and a balm for a bitter soul(esp. chapter on the Gentleness of Christ).


----------

